# Бордюр - поребрик



## Explorer41

*Thread split


Syline*, всего каких-то полгода назад я не мог бы себе представить, что кто-то в России может не знать слово "поребрик".  Вместе с тем, услышав про "бордюр", я только пожал бы плечами -- это слово в Питере туманное, с одной стороны оно вроде бы есть, с другой стороны, точно определить его нам затруднительно, и, во всяком случае, никто не связывает его с дорожным строительством (насколько я могу судить). 

Пару дней тому назад, спросив одного человека, тоже питерского (для проверки), я услышал, что бордюр -- это прежде всего простенькие узоры, которых учат рисовать детей перед тем, как учить их писать. Самому мне почему-то казалось, будто это должна быть кайма на платье (с чего взял -- понятия не имею).


----------



## Vektus

А я-то всегда думала, что "бордюр" - это чем тротуары ограждают или клумбы)) Ну и архитектурный контекст, естественно.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> А я-то всегда думала, что "бордюр" - это чем тротуары ограждают или клумбы)) Ну и архитектурный контекст, естественно.



Аналогично, но я в курсе, что питерцы говорят "поребрик".


----------



## Explorer41

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Аналогично, но я в курсе, что питерцы говорят "поребрик".


А в Сибири?


----------



## LilianaB

I think only in St. Petersburg they use _поребрик_.  I did some investigation at a time because it was a quite important word for one case and nobody had heard it. In other places they use the other word to refer to the curb, at least this was the result of my investigation.


----------



## Syline

Я наслышана про поребрик именно в связи с тем, что так говорят питерцы ) У нас в Сибири это называется бордюром.
На самом деле, все эти локализмы - вещь весьма занятная  Сталкиваешься с ними, как правило, случайно и неожиданно, переживая культурный мини-шок ))


----------



## 過客

Здравствуйте, Vektus!


Vektus said:


> А я-то всегда думала, что "бордюр" - это чем тротуары ограждают или клумбы)) Ну и архитектурный контекст, естественно.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, что вы имеете в виду под "архитектурным контекстом"? 

И вообще, что такое бордюры (в смысле строительства, дорожного или какого угодно ещё) и как они выглядят? Я сам далеко от Москвы родился и живу, так что почти никогда не слышал слово "бордюр" и не знаю, собственно, что оно значит... Смотрел в словарях Ожегова и Ушакова — первый отделывается формулировкой "невысокое обрамляющее ограждение", смысл которой для меня, к сожалению, туманен, а второй молчит про строительство и говорит только про полосу материи на краю чего-то (видимо, то, про что говорил Explorer; хотя в одежде плохо понимаю, так что не знаю, кайма или не кайма; в любом случае, мой вопрос не про одежду).

Слово "поребрик" я много раз слышал и понимаю, и вот понял сейчас так, что одно из значений слова "бордюр" — это как раз "поребрик" (в смысле, цепочки из приставленных друг к другу ровных длинных каменных низеньких и узеньких (что-то вроде 10x15 см, высота больше ширины) "палок" прямоугольного сечения, которыми могут разделять тротуар и проезжую часть, либо отделять асфальтированную дорожку для пешеходов или для машин во дворике от естественно-земляной поверхности (иногда за какие-то грехи именуемой "газоном" и, разумеется, покрытой хорошего вида более или менее дикорастущей травой). Но словарная статья у Ожегова не исключает и других значений; кроме того, у вас имеется отсылка к некому "архитектурному контексту".

Так что мои вопросы, например: железные оградки вокруг клумб — они называются бордюрами? А стенки вокруг открытых крыш башенок в каком-нибудь замке? А что-нибудь ещё — что-нибудь, кроме описанных мной поребриков? В смысле, относящееся к миру строительства и городского благоустройства.

Огромное спасибо за внимание и, конечно, за ответы!


----------



## grinski

На ДВ бордюром называются невысокие бетонные ограждения в форме параллелепипеда, уложенные в асфальт и ограждающие обочину, проезжую часть и газон друг от друга. 

Был в Питере раз, интересная смесь аристократии и пролетариата.


----------



## 過客

grinski said:


> На ДВ бордюром называются невысокие бетонные ограждения в форме параллелепипеда, уложенные в асфальт и ограждающие обочину, проезжую часть и газон друг от друга.


Спасибо... И всё, да, больше ничего? Никаких оградок или ограждений? ДВ, я так понимаю, — "Дальний Восток"...

Признаться, что мне по-настоящему морочит голову, так это "архитектурный контекст" у Vektus...


----------



## grinski

Nothing more. Оградки и ограждения - это другое, по крайней мере, выше уровня щиколотки,  и как правило, фигурное.
У нас так.


----------



## Budspok

Вообще-то есть словари различий употребления слов в Москве и Питере: бордюр (бордюрный камень) - поребрик, батон-булка, подъезд-парадная и т.д. 
Например, http://superspb-78.mirtesen.ru/blog...rdyur-ili-porebrik???-Moskovsko-Piterskiy-slo


----------



## Sobakus

Эти словари - не более чем хрестоматийная байка, я удивлюсь, если они соответствовали действительности даже до войны. Но некоторые различия, видимо, до сих пор сохранились.


----------



## Maroseika

過客 said:


> Спасибо... И всё, да, больше ничего? Никаких оградок или ограждений?


Любое обрамление можно назвать бордюром, и не обязательно в архитектуре. Например, узкая полоска обоев под потолком, наклеиваемая отдельно от основной части обоев, тоже называется бордюром (хотя чаще все-таки каймой).


----------



## NiNulla

Само слово "бордюр" имеет французские корни и означает "край,  кайма, рамка", например, у рисунка, или декоративные выстриженные полосы кустарника в парках, плиты, положенные ребром между тротуаром и проезжей частью. А слово "поребрик" я впервые услышала только несколько лет назад от эмигрантов из Питера, нигде в литературной речи оно мне до этого не встречалось, думаю, это просто местный сленг.


----------



## Vektus

過客 said:


> Здравствуйте, Vektus!
> 
> Расскажите, пожалуйста, что вы имеете в виду под "архитектурным контекстом"?
> 
> И вообще, что такое бордюры (в смысле строительства, дорожного или какого угодно ещё) и как они выглядят? Я сам далеко от Москвы родился и живу, так что почти никогда не слышал слово "бордюр" и не знаю, собственно, что оно значит... Смотрел в словарях Ожегова и Ушакова — первый отделывается формулировкой "невысокое обрамляющее ограждение", смысл которой для меня, к сожалению, туманен, а второй молчит про строительство и говорит только про полосу материи на краю чего-то (видимо, то, про что говорил Explorer; хотя в одежде плохо понимаю, так что не знаю, кайма или не кайма; в любом случае, мой вопрос не про одежду).
> 
> Слово "поребрик" я много раз слышал и понимаю, и вот понял сейчас так, что одно из значений слова "бордюр" — это как раз "поребрик" (в смысле, цепочки из приставленных друг к другу ровных длинных каменных низеньких и узеньких (что-то вроде 10x15 см, высота больше ширины) "палок" прямоугольного сечения, которыми могут разделять тротуар и проезжую часть, либо отделять асфальтированную дорожку для пешеходов или для машин во дворике от естественно-земляной поверхности (иногда за какие-то грехи именуемой "газоном" и, разумеется, покрытой хорошего вида более или менее дикорастущей травой). Но словарная статья у Ожегова не исключает и других значений; кроме того, у вас имеется отсылка к некому "архитектурному контексту".
> 
> Так что мои вопросы, например: железные оградки вокруг клумб — они называются бордюрами? А стенки вокруг открытых крыш башенок в каком-нибудь замке? А что-нибудь ещё — что-нибудь, кроме описанных мной поребриков? В смысле, относящееся к миру строительства и городского благоустройства.
> 
> Огромное спасибо за внимание и, конечно, за ответы!



Пардон, не заходила в эту тему, думала, ничего интересного.)
Бордюром в общем-то может называться любой узор, проходящий по чему-либо, например полоса или кайма на обоях в помещении, часто по верхней части стены, или по середине, неважно. Нарисован ли он на обоях, или краской на стене, или выложен из плитки - сам узор будет называться бордюром.
Яндекс-Словарь подтверждает:  http://slovari.yandex.ru/~книги/Российская%20архитектура/Бордюр/


----------



## 過客

Спасибо большое за ваши ответы!


Maroseika said:


> Любое обрамление можно назвать бордюром, и не обязательно в архитектуре. Например, узкая полоска обоев под потолком, наклеиваемая отдельно от основной части обоев, тоже называется бордюром (хотя чаще все-таки каймой).


Maroseika, можно попросить уточнения? Вы имеете в виду исключительно обрамления разной природы (каймы, узоры, поребрики, декоративные полосы кустарников или цветов и т.п.), или маленькие ограждения тоже (маленькие оградки, парапеты в полроста или пониже, и т.п.)? Спасибо!

Дело в том, что я не могу назвать "ограждением" никакую вещь, которая не служит — хотя бы на вид — для предотвращения прохода человека в некотором месте. Из вашего сообщения (а также из сообщений других участников) я заключил, что "бордюры" служат в качестве обрамлений, но не ограждений. Но хотелось бы всё-таки спросить у вас подтверждения.  Потому что рассогласование со словарной статьёй вроде бы получается (статьёй из Ожегова)...

Vektus, спасибо большое за ссылку!


----------



## Max Jacobi

Признаться сам был в шоке, когда в первый раз услышал, что "поребрик" - это бордюр. В ходе небольшого расследования выяснил, что "поребрик" используют в Петербурге, республике Карелия, Владимире, Екатеринбурге, Новосибирске и Норильске.


----------



## WordOrder

Первый раз слово «поребрик» я услышал во время просмотра гонок Формулы 1. Так комментатор называл полосатый бордюр по обоим радиусам поворота. Тогда я считал, что это такой специфичный для автогонок термин, однако, как оказалось впоследствии, это слово весьма распространено в некоторых регионах России и используется в боле широком смысле, для обозначения узкой каменной полосы отделяющей тротуар от проезжей части. Со временем слово прижилось, и теперь для меня оно является неотъемлемой частью гоночной терминологии. Более того, назвать формульный поребрик «бордюром» у меня просто не повернется язык.


----------



## NiNulla

過客 said:


> Вы имеете в виду исключительно обрамления разной природы (каймы, узоры, поребрики, декоративные полосы кустарников или цветов и т.п.), или маленькие ограждения тоже (маленькие оградки, парапеты в полроста или пониже, и т.п.)? Спасибо!
> Дело в том, что я не могу назвать "ограждением" никакую вещь, которая не служит — хотя бы на вид — для предотвращения прохода человека в некотором месте. Из вашего сообщения (а также из сообщений других участников) я заключил, что "бордюры" служат в качестве обрамлений, но не ограждений. Но хотелось бы всё-таки спросить у вас подтверждения.  Потому что рассогласование со словарной статьёй вроде бы получается (статьёй из Ожегова)...


У этого слова только декоративный смысл. 
Декоративное ограждение - может быть, но не препятствующее, а только обозначающее границы, символическое, чтоли. Декоративную ограду, которая упоминалась в первом посте, тоже нельзя назвать бордюром.

Не вижу никакого противоречия с Ожеговым: "ограждение" и "ограда" - это не одно и то же.



> *БОРДЮР*
> 
> -а, м. I. Обрамляющая края цветная полоска (на обоях, материи, рисунке, лепке). 2. Невысокое обрамляющее ограждение. Б. вдоль тротуара. Цветоч- ный б. (по краям клумбы, дорожки, газона). || прил. бордюрный, -ая, -ое. Бордюрная стенка.


http://ozhegov.info/slovar/?ex=Y&q=БОРДЮР


----------



## ahvalj

Вообще, интересна разная валентность слов по регионам. Мне, живущему в Петербурге, именно «поребрик» кажется нейтральным литературным словом, а «бордюр» провинциализмом, но, как выясняется, есть и противоположная точка зрения. Это, кстати, касается и прочих хрестоматийных отличий петербургской речи — здесь они совершенно не ощущаются местными словами, все наши «куры, булки, шавермы» я, ни минуты не колеблясь, употреблю в тексте любого регистра, вплоть до нобелевской лекции, если мне дадут прочесть её на родном языке.


----------

